# [Sammelthread] Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H und MA790GP-DS4H



## Gast3737 (3. April 2009)

na wenn es schon ein Unterforum gibt mache ich auch gleich nen Sammelthread auf..und zeige somit das mir diese Lösung sehr behagt

der Fertige Thread wird dann heute oder Morgen präsentiert!


*Gigabyte MA790GP DS4H oder UD4H
*​ 

1. Eigenschaften

a) MA790GP-DS4H



Spoiler



Prozessor

Support for Socket AM2+/ AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™ FX processor/ AMD Phenom™ X4 processor/ AMD Phenom™ X3 processor/ AMD Athlon™ X2 processor/ AMD Athlon™ processor/ AMD Sempron™ X2 processor/ AMD Sempron™ processor
Hyper Transport Bus

5200/2000 MT/s
Chipsatz

North Bridge: AMD 790GX
South Bridge: AMD SB750
Arbeitsspeicher

4 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR2 1066 (Note 2)/800/667 MHz memory modules
Integrated Memory

128MB DDR3 SidePort memory
Audio

Realtek ALC889A codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for Dolby® Home Theater (Note 3)
Support for S/PDIF In/Out
Support for CD In
LAN

Realtek 8111C chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)
Erweiterungs Steckplätze

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1) (Note 4)
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1)
(The PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_1 slots support ATI Hybrid CrossFireX technology, ATI CrossFireX technology and conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
3 x PCI Express x1 slots
2 x PCI slots
Storage InterfaceSouth Bridge: 


1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID5, RAID 10 and JBOD
 iTE IT8718 chip: 


1 x floppy disk drive connector supporting up to 1 floppy disk drive
IEEE 1394T.I. TSB43AB23 chip


Up to 3 IEEE 1394a ports (1 on the back panel, 2 via the IEEE 1394a bracket connected to the internal IEEE 1394a header)
USBIntegrated in the South Bridge


Up to 12 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (4 on the back panel, 8 via the USB brackets connected to the internal USB headers)
Interne I/O Anschlüsse

1 x 24-pin ATX main power connector
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
1 x floppy disk drive connector
1 x IDE connector
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors
1 x CPU fan header
2 x system fan header
1 x power fan header
1 x front panel header
1 x front panel audio header
1 x CD In connector
1 x S/PDIF In/Out header
2 x IEEE 1394a header
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers
1 x parallel port header
1 x serial port header
1 x chassis intrusion header
1 x power LED header
Rear Panel I/O

1 x PS/2 keyboard port
1 x PS/2 mouse port
1 x D-Sub port
1 x DVI-D port (Note 5)
1 x HDMI port
1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
1 x IEEE 1394a port
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 x RJ-45 port
6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)
H/W MonitoringSystem voltage detection


CPU/System temperature detection
CPU/System fan speed detection
CPU overheating warning
CPU/System fan fail warning
CPU/System fan speed control (Note 5)
BIOS

2 x 8 Mbit flash
Use of licensed AWARD BIOS
Support for DualBIOS™
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
Unique Features

Support for @BIOS
Support for Download Center
Support for Q-Flash
Support for EasyTune (Note 7)
Support for Xpress Install
Support for Xpress Recovery2
Support for Virtual Dual BIOS
Bundle Software

Norton Internet Security (OEM version)
Operating System

Support for Microsoft® Windows Vista/ XP
Form Factor

ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm




b) MA790GP-UD4H



Spoiler



Prozessor

Support for Socket AM2+/ AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™ FX processor/ AMD Phenom™ X4 processor/ AMD Phenom™ X3 processor/ AMD Athlon™ X2 processor/ AMD Athlon™ processor/ AMD Sempron™ X2 processor/ AMD Sempron™ processor
Hyper Transport Bus

5200/2000 MT/s
Chipsatz

North Bridge: AMD 790GX
South Bridge: AMD SB750
Arbeitsspeicher

4 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR2 1200 (Note 2)/1066/800 MHz memory modules
Integrated Memory

128MB DDR3 SidePort memory
Audio

Realtek ALC889A codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for Dolby Home Theater (Note 3)
Support for S/PDIF In/Out
Support for CD In
LAN

Realtek 8111C chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)
Erweiterungs Steckplätze

1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1) (Note 4)
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1)
(The PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_1 slots support ATI Hybrid CrossFireX technology and ATI CrossFireX technology, and conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
3 x PCI Express x1 slots
2 x PCI slots
Storage InterfaceSouth Bridge: 


1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID5, RAID 10 and JBOD
 iTE IT8718 chip: 


1 x floppy disk drive connector supporting up to 1 floppy disk drive
IEEE 1394T.I. TSB43AB23 chip


Up to 3 IEEE 1394a ports (1 on the back panel, 2 via the IEEE 1394a bracket connected to the internal IEEE 1394a header)
USBIntegrated in the South Bridge


Up to 12 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (4 on the back panel, 8 via the USB brackets connected to the internal USB headers)
Interne I/O Anschlüsse

1 x 24-pin ATX main power connector
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
1 x floppy disk drive connector
1 x IDE connector
6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors
1 x CPU fan header
2 x system fan header
1 x power fan header
1 x front panel header
1 x front panel audio header
1 x CD In connector
1 x S/PDIF In/Out header
2 x IEEE 1394a header
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers
1 x serial port header
1 x chassis intrusion header
1 x power LED header
Rear Panel I/O

1 x PS/2 keyboard port
1 x PS/2 mouse port
1 x D-Sub port
1 x DVI-D port (Note 5)
1 x HDMI port
1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
1 x IEEE 1394a port
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 x RJ-45 port
6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)
I/O

ITE IT8718 chip
H/W MonitoringSystem voltage detection


CPU/System temperature detection
CPU/System fan speed detection
CPU overheating warning
CPU/System fan fail warning
CPU/System fan speed control (Note 6)
BIOS

2 x 8 Mbit flash
Use of licensed AWARD BIOS
Support for DualBIOS™
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
Unique Features

Support for @BIOS
Support for Q-Flash
Support for Virtual Dual BIOS
Support for Download Center
Support for Xpress Install
Support for Xpress Recovery2
Support for EasyTune (Note 7)
Support for Easy Energy Saver (Note 8)
Bundle Software

Norton Internet Security (OEM version)
Operating System

Support for Microsoft® Windows Vista/ XP
Form Factor

ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm




2. Unterschiede zwischen DS4H und UD4H

UD4H hat nachfolgende Eigenschaften:

Farbgebung ist anders
Es hat gewinkelte SATA Anschlüsse(2x2)
"Ultra Durable 3" Technologie für bessere Kühlung
neue Energieeinsparung Technologie
Unterstützt DDR1200 (mit OC)
das Anschlußpaneel für die Schalter und Led sitzt jetzt unten am Board

4. Vor und Nachteile des Boards

Vorteile:

Hohes OC-Potenzial
Gutes Bios, mit vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
Solide Technische Verarbeitung
Ist bei OC-Weltrekorden mit PhenomII auf AM2+ mit erste Wahl
keine Erkennbaren Schwächen

Nachteile:

USB liegt mitten auf dem Mainboard
SATA Stecker könnten wegfallen wenn eine lange GPU in den zweiten PCIe x16 gesteckt wird


5. Fotos vom Mainboard

Die Fotos mache ich dann, leider kann ich kein Foto mehr mit dem Inhalten Posten..

6. Fotos vom Bios


Die Fotos sind leider ohne PhenomII wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte?


----------



## Gast3737 (5. April 2009)

Versionhinweise:

03.04. Vers. 0.2 on
05.04. Vers. 0.7 on

Anmerkungen sonstiges:


----------



## Dynamic (5. April 2009)

Ja dann Fang ich mal an
Hallo Mädels und Männers,
Da mein MSI-DKA790GX abgeraucht ist und Snogard zum Zeitpunkt der RMA keines mehr vorrätig hatte, auch nicht MSI DKA790GX Platinum, 
habe ich zum Gigabyte Ma790GP-UD4H gegriffen und eingebaut. 
Hier erst ein mal mein System und dann das Problem. 

*Gehäuse:* SilverStone Lascala LC16S-MR
*Netzteil:* Zalman ZM600-HP 600 Watt
*CPU:* TripleCore AMD Phenom II X3 Black Edition 720, 3300 MHz (15 x 220)
*CPU Kühlung:* Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
*CPU FSB:* 220.0 MHz (Original: 200 MHz, overclock: 10%)
*HyperTransport Takt:* 2200.1 MHz
*North Bridge Takt:* 2200.1 MHz
*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
*BIOS Version:* GA-MA790GP-UD4H F2d
*Speicher :*Team Group Xtreem-Dark-DDRII 4GB (2x2GB) 1066C6 
*Speicher Timings:* 6-6-6-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
*Speicherbus:* 586.7 MHz
*Grafik:* Onboard  ATI Radeon HD 3300
*Soundkarte:* Creative  X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
*TV-Karte:* Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD CI
*Festplatte 1:* WDC WD10EACS-00D6B1 (1000 GB, S-ATA)
*Festplatte 2:* WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B0 (1000GB, S-ATA)
*DVD-Brenner:* Samsung SH-S203N S-ATA
*OS: * Windows XP Prof. SP3

Es fängt beim hochfahren an. Der PC braucht stattliche 5-6 Minuten bis erst einmal  der Willkommensgruss von XP erscheint. Zuerst bleibt nach dem einschallten der Bildschirm schwarz. Dann nach ca. 1 Min. zeigt man mir die Bios Infos und nach weiteren 2 Min den Speicher und den Rest an. Dann wird's wieder schwarz und plötzlich ploppt der blaue Hintergrund mit Willkommen auf. Mooooment.....es geht weiter......! Ich schmeiß die Terratec an um TV zu glotzen, da fängt der blöde Rechner wieder aus heiterem Himmel neu zu booten an........tztztz.... Mittlerweile macht er das auch wenn nur der Desktop oder ich grad im i-net am stöbern bin. Ne lästige Sache ist das......GRUMMEL...Dann kam mir die Idee mal nach der Temperatur zu sehen. Erst übers Bios.....Schluck 15 grad bei 10 % overclock. Ne hab ich mir gedacht, dass kann auf keinem Fall stimmen. Everest installiert, nachgeschaut und.........15 Grad...... lach.
Also Leute, irgendwas stimmt mit der Kiste net, könnt ihr mir dabei helfen????
Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Bios Einstellung helfen damit der Rechner stabil läuft. Mein Grundwissen reicht hier net mehr, dat is mir zu hoch
Schaut selber mal die Everest Ergebnisse an.
Bild1> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild2>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Dynamic


----------



## Gast3737 (5. April 2009)

die Temp von der CPU liegt bestimmt bei 35 Grad..hast du acc aktiviert? mache mal Pics vom Bios..


----------



## Dynamic (5. April 2009)

Leider kann ich im Moment keine pics vom bios machen. Werde es aber noch nachholen  Ich habe aber den Speicher jetzt als DDR2-1200(Speichertakt 599MHz) laufen und die CPU auf 3482 MHz hochgetaktet.  Und die Temp ist auf 16 grad laut bios und Everest. Sandra und AIDA zeigen das gleiche. Ich verstehe es nicht.......KOPFSCHÜTTEL Bis jetzt läuft alles super. Bis auf das mit dem hochfahren.......


----------



## Gast3737 (6. April 2009)

ich selbst habe den Fehler noch nicht Provoziert, aber ich glaube bei der PCGHx gelesen zu haben(bezogen auf DS4H), dass das Bios nach einem Fehler im Setting länger braucht um hoch zu fahren, genau sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht..


----------



## Dynamic (6. April 2009)

Der Rechner macht zicken ohne Ende. Jetzt Spinnt die TV-Karte.Sie stottert,hakt und und friert ein. Danach fährt der Rechner einfach wieder wieder hoch. Hab versuchsweise das Bios mit dem Cmos Jumper zurückgesetzt und mal so gelassen. Der Speicher läuft jetzt als DDR2 800 und CPU läuft mit 2800 MHz. ACC ist auch aus. Gleiches verhalten wie bei OC. Nichts hat sich geändert. Die Temps der CPU zeigen jetzt 10 Grad an. System Temp ist weiterhin 35 Grad.....unglaublich....echt Entweder ist das eine Hammer mäßige Kühlung *(Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme)* oder die Sensoren spinnen. Ich glaub, das dass Board von vorne rein fehlerhaft gewesen ist. Oder das Bios hat nen knacks wech


----------



## Gast3737 (6. April 2009)

F2D Bios ist ja nen Beta Bios, könnte sein das der Fehler davon kommt. hast du den PCI-Takt mal auf 100mhz fest gelegt? Der Sensor wird nicht korrekt ausgelesen ich weiss, deswegen sagte ich ja schon das es dann statt 15 Grad dann 35 Grad oder gar 45 Grad sind..
könnte aber auch sein der der Fehler vom CPU kommt. Wie läuft der PC komplett ohne die TV-Karte? Kann durchaus sein das TV-Karte und Board nicht miteinander können. Hast du evtl eine Andere CPU und DDR2 Module zum Testen?


----------



## Dynamic (6. April 2009)

Nein, leider habe ich meinen X2 6400+ BE und DDR2 800 von Corsair bei eBay vertickt. Die selben Klamotten liefen ja unter dem selben Chipsatz auf dem MSI DKA790GX einwandfrei. Wenn Du aber sagst das dass Bios ne Beta ist, dann warte ich mal die fertige Version ab. Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich daran. Ich hoffe nur, dass die bald erscheint. Wenn in der zwischen zeit aber mein DKA wieder da ist, werde ich das dann wieder einbauen. Ich mein, die Sachen haben wunderbar miteinander harmoniert. Aber trotz allem, danke ich dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. April 2009)

hast du das mal ohne TV-Karte probiert.? es gibt manchmal auch Fälle wo manche Sachen einfach nicht miteinander können...Beim DS4H gibt es auch verschiedene Betas vom F3 so gar nachdem die fertige Version des F3 Stand wurde noch ein Beta nachgeschoben versteh einer wer will.


----------



## Dynamic (7. April 2009)

Weist du in welchen Abständen Gigabyte ihre Bios Versionen veröffentlichen. Und, gibt es eigentlich inoffizielle Bios-Mods für das MA790GP-UD4H ? Ich kenne das noch von den ECS Boards. Da hatte sich einer die Mühe gemacht ein besseres Bios zu schreiben.


----------



## Atomix (10. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade das UD4H in Betrieb mit einem PII 940 BE, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welche einstellungen ich noch vornehmen muss oder was zu empfehlen ist was die einstellungen angeht


----------



## brabus (17. April 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Leuts,

ich habe mir vor kurzem Einzelteile gekauft für einen kompletten PC und habe einen Problem, welches ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt, hoffentlich:

Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x3000MHz 4x512Kb AM2+ 125W Black Edition B
Corsair 4GB 1066-555
XFX 896 D3 X GTX260  XT R
Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-550W
640GB Western Digital WD6400AAKS 16MB SATA2
LG DVD Laufwerk

Das folgende Problem liegt beim Einschalten des Pc´s. Er fängt an 15 mal lang zu piepsen und 1 mal kurz. Nach kurzem Warten startet er neu und auf einmal bootet er ganz normal. Im Bios habe ich manche Einstellungen gemacht, die mir bekannt sind. 

Würde mich auf einige Hilfestellungen freuen! Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

welches Bios hast du drauf?
ist das piepen auch wenn du das Board ohne die XFx betreibst?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

Nach einem Cmos Reset muss ich immer erst eine externe Grafikkarte einbauen, weil er mit der IGP nichts anzeigt..
Ist das euch auch schon aufgefallen?


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2009)

das hat er bei mir nie gemacht..komisch..geht es auch wenn du einfach einschaltest...mit DVI dran..dann wieder aus und dann wieder an..vielleicht braucht er einen Bootloop um zu erkennen das da was dran hängt


----------



## Phenom BE (21. April 2009)

Bei mir hat der beim starten auch gestreikt (aber nur wenn ich undervoltet habe!). Ich hab das Problem gelöst indem ich Cool'n'Quiet deaktiviert habe.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. April 2009)

naja wenn du undervoltest und einen PhII hast solltest du C&Q an lassen sonst ist der Spareffekt dahin..zumal der PhII bei C&Q uneingeschränkt funktioniert


----------



## Dynamic (25. April 2009)

Joa, da bin ich wieder.......Hab jetzt erst die Zeit gehabt, um mir einen neuen Speicher zu kaufen. Ich habe jetzt mal die 4GB Team Group Xtreem-Dark gegen 4GB Corsair XMS2 Dominator CL5-5-5-15 TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF ausgetauscht. Nichts hat sich geändert. Kann es eventuell doch am Mainboard liegen? 
Bios ist neu... GA-MA790 GP-UD4H F2H ...Probleme bleiben.Hängt beim rauf fahren nach wie vor lange lange im Bios Setting fest. CPU Temps zeigen jetzt 38c und die einzelnen Kerne 19c an. TV stockt auch weiter. Ich geh heute mein anderes Board aus der RMA holen und werde des wieder einbauen. Und das GA-Board werde ich nächste Woche in die RMA reinreichen. Vielleicht hat das Board (so denke ich) ja nen Spinner. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 
Grüße , Dynamic


----------



## Gast3737 (25. April 2009)

ich glaube einfach TV Karte und Board wollen nicht mit einander warm werden..kann ja vorkommen..deshalb frage ich nochmal, hast du ohne TV-Karte mal probiert?


----------



## X-2ELL (27. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich hab mal eine kleine bescheidene Frage am Rande:

Weis man schon ob der neue Phenom II 955 BE auf dem GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H 790GB läuft bzw. ob es für das Board/Bios ein Update gibt welches den Betrieb der oben genannten CPU möglich macht???

Ich weis zwar das das Board AM3 "ready" ist aber wäre ja denkbar des es nicht funzt, so gut kenn ich da nich aus.
Könnte mir nut gut vorstellen die CPU auf nem AM2+ laufen zu lassen, sie hat ja auch DDR2 Unterstüzung sprich auch 800er...


----------



## Gast3737 (29. April 2009)

der müsste ohne Biosupdate nur als "unknown AMD CPU" erkannt werden. nach dem Biosupdate(glaube F4) ist auch das behoben..


----------



## X-2ELL (29. April 2009)

Super!
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## GamerXII (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir vor kurzen das DS4H besorgt,wegen der Onboard Grafik, die ja mit 128 MB angegeben ist, oder???
Aber es werden (bei mir) rund ca. 700 MB angezeigt. z.B. bei Winoptimizer 5
Ist das normal???


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Mai 2009)

Die Grafikeinheit nutzt auch einen Teil des Arbeitsspeichers, sofern gewünscht. Also ist ok.


----------



## legacyofart (3. Mai 2009)

Der neuste BIOS für das GA-MA790GP-UD4H ist das F2H und unterstützt den 955..


----------



## luni1418 (4. Mai 2009)

ich habe das gleiche problem gehabt mit der tv karte ich hatte eine hauppauge pci express, nachdem ich dann die selber probleme mit dem einfrieren hatte. Hab ich mein Windows noch mal neu draufgebügelt und das alles ohne die tv karte installiert. es funktioniert jetzt soweit ohne tvkarte gut. entweder lag es wirklich an der karte oder irgendwelche treiber haben ein problem miteinander.


----------



## luni1418 (6. Mai 2009)

ist das normal das das board beim booten so ne niedliche musik von sich gibt^^(also das getiepe)???


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

@luni1418
Diese "niedliche Musik" habe ich auch^^
Das hängt damit zusammen das du sicherlich bei einem an dem Motherboard angeschlossenen Lüfter die fail warning angeschalten hast.
Da die Lüfter am anfang nur langsam anfahren geht das Mobo davon aus das die Lüfter sich nicht drehen.
Wenn sie sich dann in einem vom Mobo akzeptierten Rahmen drehen ist die "Musik" zuende^^
Also eine (unausgereifte) Sicherheitsmaßnahme.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Betrifft das Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H mit BIOS Version F2: Ändere ich die CPU NB VID im BIOS, wird der Wert nicht richtig übernommen. Liest man das Register mit Everest aus, zeigt es immer 1,175V an, unabhängig von der Einstellung im BIOS.

Schreibt man das Register mit dem Tool K10STAT zeigt Everest plötzlich den richtigen Wert an.

Ein weiteres Indiz: Ich bekomme ein bestimmtes OC Setting nicht stabil wenn ich die CPU NB VID im BIOS um 0,175 V anhebe (entspricht dann 1,25V). Hebe ich die Spannung mittels K10STAT auf genau 1,25V ist das Setting stabil.

Ich möchte aber nicht die Spannung in Windows ändern müssen sondern bereits im BIOS. Kann man überprüfen ob das Register tatsächlich nicht geschrieben wird?


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

@Jack_Steel
Das gleiche Problem kann ich bei meinem DS4H auch beobachten.(Noch F3)
Auch beim AMD Overdrive konnte ich es nicht verändern.
Das einzigste was ging war das niedrigste einstellbare - Absturz bzw. kein boot.
Ich habe mittlerweile F4 drauf aber da hab ich es noch nicht getestet.
Scheint also ein Biosbug zu sein da die CPU NB VID über BIOS angesprochen wird und das AMD Overdrive über das BIOS fungiert.
Soweit ich weiß arbeitet K10STAT direkt mit den CPU registern.
Du kannst aber(leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie^^) irgwie einstellen das beim Start K10STAT deine Werte übernimmt.
edit: Hier der link zur Anleitung: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539924


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist, ich brauche die CPU NB VID um den NB Multi stabil zu halten. Da man den nicht in Windows ändern kann, muss ich mit dem Setting booten und ich will nicht riskieren mit einem instabilen Setting zu booten, das kann auf Dauer ungesund sein.


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Hm, da kann ich auch net helfen :/
Ist das Problem eigentlich schon bei Gigabyte bekannt?
Sowas darf eig. net passieren.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal dort ins Forum gepostet, weiß aber nicht ob das offiziellen Charakter hat. Ich hoffe das Problem wird mit dem nächsten BIOS Update behoben, vor allen Dingen wenn das DS4H das auch schon hatte...


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Jap, mal sehen was passieren wird und wann die es beheben.
Ansonsten funzt alles so wie es soll.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich zweifle daran dass das UD4H ein Fortschritt ist, ich denke eher sie haben da ein paar Sachen verbessert und dafür auch billigere Teile verbaut. Es gibt ein paar Hinweise bei mir, dass die Spannungsversorgung nicht ganz ok ist.


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Bin ich auch der Meinung.

Wieso? Ist das System instabil?


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Nun ich hab knapp 2 Wochen OC Versuche mit meinem 940er BE hinter mir und bekomme nicht mal die 3,5 GHz @ 1,45V richtig stabil. Die 3,6 GHz gehen gleich gar nicht. Instabilitäten äußern sich bei mir aussschließlich durch System Freezes oder plötzliche Reboots - nie durch Rechenfehler. Das lässt auf die Spannungsversorgung der CPU schließen.

Ich hab ein neues Corsair Netzteil, das HX 450 und mein Tower ist quasi leer. Keine Grafikkarte (nutze onboard) und nur ein paar Festplatten. Das Strommessgerät zeigt unter Volllast 230 Watt an, das Netzteil kann unmöglich der Flaschenhals sein.


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Hm, ich tip jetz auch mal auf das Mobo.
Ich geh mal von aus du Übertaktest per Multi? Somit andere Hardware ausgeschlossen.
Vllt hast du ein sehr schlechtes Exemplar des 940ers erwischt.
Versuch ma die Spannung etwas niedriger zu machen und den Takt auf 3.6 GHz
Ich z.B. bekomm meinen 7750er nicht über 2860MHz ohne die Spannung außer gewöhnlich hoch zu machen. Bei 2850 kann ich sogar noch -0.025 machen.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

War das ein Tippfehler? Ich krieg nicht mal die 3,5 GHz richtig stabil, von den 3,6 GHz träume ich...

Ja schlechter 940er kann auch sein, aber woher die Reboots? Das stinkt doch nach Stromversorgung, oder?

EDIT: Ich hab aber rausgefunden, dass ich NB-Takt und HT-Link verhältnismäßig hoch bekomme wenn der CPU-Takt im Rahmen bleibt.

CPU @ 3,36 GHz 1,4V
NB @ 2,4 GHz
HT @ 2,4 GHz

sind stabil. Ich weiß, nix besonderes, aber ich hab mich trotzdem über den kleinen Erfolg gefreut. Ich glaube jeder kriegt den NB-Takt nicht so hoch, oder?


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte damit ausdrücken: Wenn die Spannungsversorgung der Flachenhals ist, so geben wir dem Prozzi weniger Spannung damit die Spannungsversorgung nicht soviel zutun hat.
Das heißt dass, die Spannungsversorgung stabiler ist und du höhere Taktraten erziehlen könntest.
Weißt du wie ich das meine?

edit:Also HT ist ja, soweit ich weiß, bis 2,6 ohne Spannungserhöhung spezifiziert.
Und NB 2,4 ist ohne höhere Spannung gut.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Ja klar, allerdings bin ich ja so vorgegangen, dass ich die Spannung immer erst erhöht hab, wenn es zu Instabilitäten gekommen ist. Das heißt 3,6 GHz funktionieren auch nicht mit weniger Spannung...


----------



## Gast3 (8. Mai 2009)

Achso ok.
Probier mal auf 3,4 takten und dann die Spannung auf 1.45 und dann auf 1.5 zu machen.
Dann teste auf Stabilität.
Wenn es stabil läuft ist es die CPU.
Wenn es instabil läuft ist es die Spannungsversorgung.
So würde ich jetz an das Problem rangehen.^^


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Mai 2009)

Ist es normal, dass unter Volllast die Core Spannung in CPU-Z zwischen 1,408 und 1,424 hin und her springt wenn man sie auf 1,425 gesetzt hat?


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

Is meinermeinung en bissl zu viel Schwankung.
Meiner ist auf 1,3 gestellt und CPU-Z sagt mir 1.298.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Mai 2009)

KnQmAnA schrieb:


> Achso ok.
> Probier mal auf 3,4 takten und dann die Spannung auf 1.45 und dann auf 1.5 zu machen.
> Dann teste auf Stabilität.
> Wenn es stabil läuft ist es die CPU.
> ...


das hat damit nix zu tun. ich gehe mal davon aus das Jack seinen PhenomII übertakten will(habe es nicht gelesen, Edit: jetzt habe ich es gelesen..). Beim PhenomII ist es viel wichtiger für gute Kühlung zu sorgen als das für hohe Spannung. Der PhenomII skaliert nicht mit Spannung, das ist nun mal so. da kann man auch mit 1,5v nix ausrichten.


Jack_Steel schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass unter Volllast die Core Spannung in CPU-Z zwischen 1,408 und 1,424 hin und her springt wenn man sie auf 1,425 gesetzt hat?


wenn du den PhenomII übertaktest vergiss nicht einen Lüfter in die Nähe der Phasen und Wandler zu bringen, sonst könnte es passieren das das Board bald hinüber ist...die Hohe Spannung macht aus dem Board eine Heizung.

Zu dem Problem mit der Spannung, hast du C1E und C&Q an? wenn ja wird durch diese Mechanismen der Vcore gesenkt um die Hitzeentwickelung ein zu dämmen. dürfte also nix schlimmes sein, zumal diese beiden keinen Einfluss auf den OC haben..das ist wie gesagt was anderes..


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte das so das man mit einem stabilen Takt auf 1,5 geht um zu gugn ob es an den Spawas liegt. Wenn er trotz vorher stabilen Takt nun bei 1,5 instabil ist liegt es an der Spannungsversorgung.
Wenn es bei 1,5 aber trotzdem stabil ist, so weiß er das mit der derzeitigen Zusammenstellung nichts mehr rauszuhohlen gibt.
Außer er versucht die Kühlung zu verbessern.


----------



## Jack_Steel (9. Mai 2009)

@RuneDRS

C&Q ist nicht an und C1E gibts in meinem BIOS leider gar nicht. Ich hab einen Top-Blow-Kühler, da dürften die Spannungswandler von Haus aus recht gut gekühlt werden.

@KnQmAnA

Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee ganz gut, das Problem ist nur, dass mit 1,5V meine Kühlung nicht mehr fertig wird und grad deshalb dann das ganze instabil werden kann, dann hat man erst wieder keine zuverlässige Aussage.


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

K, dann versuch erstmal die Kühlung zu verbessern und dann halt weitersehen.
Hat eig. schon jemand was zu dem Biosbug in dem Forum geschrieben?


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Mai 2009)

was für ein Biosbug beim DS4H oder UD4H?..dann schreib mal.


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

Und zwar wird die CPU NB VID zwar gespeichert aber nicht übernommen.
Heißt wenn ich sie auf z.B. -0.2 einstelle steht es im Bios so da wird aber nicht übernommen.
Nachweißbar mit allen Tools. Auch AMD Overdrive. Net einmal da kann man es ändern.
Wenn man aber hingegen die CPU NB VID per K10STAT einstellt, funktioniert es einwandfrei da K10STAT direkt mit den registern der CPU arbeitet.


----------



## Jack_Steel (9. Mai 2009)

Richtig: Den Bug hab ich entdeckt *stolzbin*



Jack_Steel schrieb:


> Betrifft das Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H mit BIOS Version F2: Ändere ich die CPU NB VID im BIOS, wird der Wert nicht richtig übernommen. Liest man das Register mit Everest aus, zeigt es immer 1,175V an, unabhängig von der Einstellung im BIOS.
> 
> Schreibt man das Register mit dem Tool K10STAT zeigt Everest plötzlich den richtigen Wert an.
> 
> ...


Steht jetzt auch im Sammelthread für AM2 Boards im Gigabyte Forum. Betrifft das UD4H mit F2 BIOS.


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

Beim DS4H steht noch nicht davon.
Poste das mal auch bitte^^


----------



## Jack_Steel (9. Mai 2009)

Überprüf du bitte zuerst ob es das aktuelle BIOS auch betrifft...


----------



## Gast3 (9. Mai 2009)

Jop, ich werd mich mitte oder ende der Woche melden und Bericht erstatten da ich gerade keinen Zugang zu meinem PC habe.^^


----------



## Dynamic (10. Mai 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich glaube einfach TV Karte und Board wollen nicht mit einander warm werden..kann ja vorkommen..deshalb frage ich nochmal, hast du ohne TV-Karte mal probiert?


Jo hi da bin ich wieder.....wink*
Also, Du hast Recht gehabt es war die Cinergy S2 PCI HD von Terratec.
Hab sie bei meiner Frau eingebaut (Intel Rechner) läuft da jetzt super.
Mein Rechner lief dann ganz normal an. Neue TV Karte von Hauppauge druff und alles lief wie geschmiert. Ich vermute, dass Terratec nicht mit dem 790GX Chipsatz kann. 
Tja wie gesagt.....lief wie geschmiert 
Hab neues Bios F2 drauf...... alle Einstellungen im Bios wie vorher gemacht....( sprich nur erst mal den CPU-Multi auf 16 und den Speicher zum 1066iger 2,1V gemacht,und mehr nicht) die F10 Taste gedrückt und dann  nix lief mehr. Das war es wohl gewesen. Mein MA790GP-UD4H hat das zeitliche gesegnet. Zum Glück hatte ich noch das DKA790GX das ich zuvor aus der RMA bei Snogard geholt hatte und wieder eingebaut. Das was mit dem GA Board passiert ist, hab ich irgendwie nich verstanden. Lag es am Bios F2? 
Ach ja...als ich die F10 Taste und anschließend enter gedrückt hatte, legte sich ein roter Balken übers Bios. Konnte leider nicht lesen was drin stand. War zu schnell wieder weg.


----------



## luni1418 (11. Mai 2009)

moin moin

momentan habe ich das selbe problem mit dem 1066 ram.
nach der auto-Einstellung des bios ist es auf 800mhz obwohl auf der verpackung vom ram 1066 mhz draufstehen(Kingston HyperX 1066 2*2gb).

vielleicht kann mir auch jemand mal paar tipps fürs einstellen des bios geben was man verbessern kann

Grafik:8500GT
CPU:Amd 940BE
Board: ist klar welches
Ram :siehe oben

Mfg


----------



## Jack_Steel (11. Mai 2009)

Das ist normal so. Alle 1066er laufen auf 800 MHz bei Default-Einstellung. Einfach im BIOS den RAM Teiler von 4 auf 5,33 stellen und die Timings/Spannung manuell so einstellen wie sie der RAM-Hersteller vorgegeben hat.

Welches Board, DS4H oder UD4H?

Achja, du hast nur 2 Module, nicht 4 oder?


Dynamic schrieb:


> Hab neues Bios F2 drauf...... alle Einstellungen im Bios wie vorher gemacht....( sprich nur erst mal den CPU-Multi auf 16 und den Speicher zum 1066iger 2,1V gemacht,und mehr nicht) die F10 Taste gedrückt und dann  nix lief mehr. Das war es wohl gewesen. Mein MA790GP-UD4H hat das zeitliche gesegnet.


Arg, das Board war wirklich kaputt? BIOS Reset hat nicht geholfen?


----------



## luni1418 (11. Mai 2009)

ud4h ja aber nach dem ich die spannung und timings geändert hab stellt der mir nach dem anschließemdem booten wieder alles zurück.


----------



## Jack_Steel (11. Mai 2009)

luni1418 schrieb:


> ud4h ja aber nach dem ich die spannung und timings geändert hab stellt der mir nach dem anschließemdem booten wieder alles zurück.


Aktuelles BIOS (F2) ist drauf?

Probier es mal in mehreren Schritten:
- Referenztakt, CPU-Multi usw. alles auf AUTO, Speicherteiler auch auf AUTO
- Speicher-Spannung erhöhen -> neubooten
- Timings manuell setzen -> neubooten
- Speicherteiler auf 5,33 setzen -> neubooten

Was passiert?


----------



## Dynamic (11. Mai 2009)

Joa.....Reset hat nix gebracht.  Habs in der Verpackung liegen. Wenn meine Zeit es zu lässt, fahre ich zu Snogard und gebs in der Technik ab. Habs mit dem MSI-DKA790GX auch so gemacht. Nach 14 Tagen hatte ich ein neues gekriegt, dass ich jetzt als Ersatz verbaut habe.


----------



## luni1418 (11. Mai 2009)

also mit dem ändern von 800 auf 1066 mhz hat nicht geklappt der fordert mich wieder auf das zu ändern!


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

Und mit langsameren Timings?


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

ja 5-5-5-15

also ich besitze kingston RHD2-1066K2/4G

vielleicht kann ja jemand mal nen screen machen wie das bei ihm aussieht und was ich genau alles ändern muss!!


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte langsamere Timings. 5-5-5-15 ist auf 1066 MHz nicht langsam. Stell mal auf 7-7-7-18.

EDIT: Sorry, aber ich finde deine Module nicht. Kannst du mal einen Link posten?


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

kann dir nicht mehr dazu sagen hab dieses bei mediamarkt vor 1,5 monaten gekauft.

Kingston Hyper X 2*2Gb 1066Mhz

ist entweder
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de    oder
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

In beiden Fällen weicht die Bezeichnung von deinen Angaben ab und angenommen es ist der mit CL7 würde das erklären warum dein Board damit nicht bootet. Stell die Timings manuell auf 7-7-7-20 und probier ob es dann geht.


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

alles eingestellt
gebootet ohne probleme
windows läd

bluescreen

hab jetzt alles wieder auf 800mhz umgestellt und bis jetzt komm ich damit auch zurecht

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

Unter Umständen noch zu wenig Spannung bei den Modulen. Ich hab die ganze Zeit angenommen du wüsstest was deine Module für Timings/Spannungen haben aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein! Manuelle Vergabe der Timings funktioniert nur wenn man auch weiß was drin steckt.

EDIT: Im Geizhals Preisvergleich steht die würden 2V brauchen und das bei den lausigen Timings, aber bei Kingston gibts kein Datenblatt dazu, wenn was drauf steht auf den Dingern kannst du ja mal posten. Was isn das fürn schleißiger RAM... sorry.


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

die spannung war auf 2.25V und die Timings auf CL7 und CL5 habe ich ausprobiert auf der verpackung steht ja drauf das die für 1066 und 800mhz ausgelegt sind.

ich frag jetzt im laufe der woche mal nen kumpel der studiert informatik und der bastelt auch selbst rechner zusamm ma schaun was rauskommt. mfg


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die Spannung wirklich auf 2.25V war, kannst du froh sein froh wenn deine CPU noch funktioniert... du weißt schon, dass du mit dermaßen hohen Spannungen den Speicher und die CPU kaputt machen kannst? Wie bist du auf die Idee gekommen die Spannung so hoch zu setzen?


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

die ddr2 spannung habe ich hochgestellt damit die module genug saft bekomm


----------



## Jack_Steel (12. Mai 2009)

Zwischen hochstellen und *braten *gibts nen feinen aber entscheidenden Unterschied!

Spezifiziert sind 1.8V laut JDEC, und Standard-Module kommen damit aus. Bis 2V würd ich sagen ist noch grüner Bereich (gute OC Module bewegen sich in dem Rahmen) aber darüber würd ich nicht gehen weil man den IMC des Prozessors kaputt machen kann. Auch RAM-Module haben eine Höchstspannung, meine z.B. liegt bei 2.1V alles darüber heißt "kann defekt werden und wenn ja -> keine Garantie".

Deine Garantie ist schon mal futsch und du kannst froh sein, wenn die Speicher und der Prozessor keinen Schaden genommen haben.


----------



## luni1418 (12. Mai 2009)

ohhh   danke für die info


----------



## Gast3 (14. Mai 2009)

So, der Biosbug besteht leider auch bei F4


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

KnQmAnA schrieb:


> So, der Biosbug besteht leider auch bei F4


Ich frag mich wie dieses Board OC-Weltrekorde aufstellen hat können, ohne dass wer gemerkt hat, dass die CPU-NB-VID übers BIOS nicht geändert werden kann?


----------



## legacyofart (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo, sagt mal läuft der Phenom 2 940BE bei dem MA790GP-UD4H mit ausgeliefertem BIOS? Bzw wird er erkannt und man kann nen BIOS update wenn nötig durchführen?


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Hallo, sagt mal läuft der Phenom 2 940BE bei dem MA790GP-UD4H mit ausgeliefertem BIOS? Bzw wird er erkannt und man kann nen BIOS update wenn nötig durchführen?


Jap. Kann man.

EDIT: Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das Board empfehlen kann...


----------



## legacyofart (14. Mai 2009)

Warum nicht? soll ganz gut sein höre nur bestes drüber


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Warum nicht? soll ganz gut sein höre nur bestes drüber


Hast du dafür ein paar Links? Ich höre nur bestes über das *DS4H *nicht über das UD4H. Ich hatte ein DS4H und musste es wegen eines Netzteildefekts (hat mein Board ruiniert) gegen das UD4H tauschen.

EDIT: Ich glaube alle die das UD4H loben, denken es hat die gleiche und noch mehr Qualität wie das DS4H. Ich bin nicht überzeugt davon. Meine OC-Ergebnisse mit einem 940er lassen darauf schließen dass die Spannungsversorgung des Boards zu Wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## legacyofart (14. Mai 2009)

Jo du kannst aber auch nen schlechten CPU erwischt haben.. OC auf 3,6ghz reichen mir aus und das haben ne menge leute primestable geschaft. 

Aber als Hauptkaufgrund liegt die Zuverlässigkeit unter standartsettings


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Jo du kannst aber auch nen schlechten CPU erwischt haben.. OC auf 3,6ghz reichen mir aus und das haben ne menge leute primestable geschaft.
> 
> Aber als Hauptkaufgrund liegt die Zuverlässigkeit unter standartsettings


Tja dann viel Glück, ich schaff mit Ach und Krach 3,5 GHz - aber bei 1,45V. Übrigens führen instabile CPU's im Normalfall zu Rechenfehlern und nicht zu plötzlichen Reboots und Freezes. Ich hab ausschließlich REBOOTS und FREEZES und das lässt sehr wohl auf das Board schließen.


----------



## legacyofart (14. Mai 2009)

Danke!  Vieleicht haste ja auchn Montagsboard erwischt.. :/


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Danke!  Vieleicht haste ja auchn Montagsboard erwischt.. :/


Ja vielleicht. Es ist aber schon das zweite von den Dingern, aber mach du nur ruhig... ich hab nur meine Meinung gesagt. Ich würde sofort mein UD4H gegen ein DS4H zurücktauschen.


----------



## luni1418 (15. Mai 2009)

moin

habe mir ne neue tvkarte gekauft(hauppauge hvr3000) nun bin ich gestern verzweifelt. Hatte vorher ne PCI-express(name der karte) von hauppauge und war der meinung die funktioniert mit meinem board zusammen nicht mehr. so bau ein probiere und was los ................nix das bild friert wieder ein.

Habe dann mal bissl rumgeschaun und entdeckt das ein Programm der TVkarte mir sagt das ich ein nicht zerfitisiertes(wisst schon was ich meine) besitze und das directdraw was zur darstellung des bildes vom tv gebraucht wird irgendwie nicht geht.

Und nun probiere ich meine alte grafikk. und da das gleiche spiel also denk ich mal kann es schlecht an der grafikkarte liegen.

hoffe um schnelle hilfe
Mfg


----------



## Jack_Steel (15. Mai 2009)

Mir ist auch grad was interessantes aufgefallen, mit aktiviertem C&Q im BIOS und CPU Core auf Default legt das Board bei Erhöhung des Referenztaktes schon mal automatisch eine Spannung von 1.4V an (auch wenns nur 5 MHz sind), ändert man zusätzlich den HT oder NB Multiplikator, liegen schon 1,425V an. Ist das normal?


----------



## legacyofart (15. Mai 2009)

Auszug aus dem Gigabyte Forum:

Alle Boards:

*- Cool&Quiet Spannungsabsenkung funktioniert nicht bei manueller VCore
- Cool&Quiet Multiplikatorabsenkung funktioniert nicht bei manuellem Multi*
- erweiterte Lüftersteuerung, mindestens wie bei früheren NForce4 MoBos
- Möglichkeit der Spannungsabsenkung für Phenom-CPUs fehlt im BIOS (790FX/SB600)
- Möglichkeit, die CPU-NB Spannung zu erhöhen fehlt (790FX/SB600)
- Möglichkeit der Spannungsabsenkung für DDR2
- Möglichkeit der Spannungsabsenkung für Chipsatz (vor allem bei AMD780G) und Southbridge


denke das hat damit irgendwas zu tun?! D.h auch wenn man nur wenig OC betreibt.. sagen wir den Takt um 200mhz zu erhöhen, kann man C&Q vergessen.. :/


----------



## Jack_Steel (15. Mai 2009)

Na ja, die Spannungsabsenkung funktioniert ja... was mich beunruhigt ist, dass das P0-State eine viel zu hohe Spannung hat. Als ob im BIOS ein Offset eingetragen wäre. Langsam hab ich das Gefühl BIOS-OC ist nur noch buggy und man machts besser über Software!

EDIT: Ich hab grad eine neue BIOS Funktion entdeckt die ich bisher nicht kannte und zwar NB Power Management (Dynamic clock gating for IOC/NT/MCU/CFG). Was macht das??


----------



## legacyofart (16. Mai 2009)

A state machine with a dynamic clock gating function according to the invention is disclosed. In the state machine, a gating clock control logic is used to gate a clock signal input to flip-flops which do not need a clock sample input. Accordingly, the total capacitance of capacitors which are charged/discharged following the state transition of a clock signal is greatly reduced, thereby decreasing the power consumption of the state machine.

Das gehört wohl mit zum Grünen Daumen


----------



## Jack_Steel (17. Mai 2009)

Das Board geht mir langsam auf den Wecker. Die CPU VCore wird im BIOS nicht korrekt übernommen, die CPU NB VID wird gar nicht übernommen, und wenn man 200 MHz Referenztakt oder AUTO einstellt liegen effektiv zwischen 201 und 202 MHz an. Mir reichts langsam echt!


----------



## luni1418 (17. Mai 2009)

so ich hab dir schnauze voll von meinem board werde es zurück schicken und mir nen dx790 platium holen?  ist doch besser als das UD4H???


----------



## Jack_Steel (17. Mai 2009)

luni1418 schrieb:


> so ich hab dir schnauze voll von meinem board werde es zurück schicken und mir nen dx790 platium holen?  ist doch besser als das UD4H???


Keine Ahnung, ich bereue es nicht gleich ein DDR3 Board gekauft zu haben, dann würd ich mir jetzt das MSI GD-70 holen... das UD4H war echt ein Reinfall, dabei hatte ich vorher noch das DS4H und musste es umtauschen weil mein Netzteil das Floppy und den Floppycontroller zerstört hat *seufz*


----------



## legacyofart (17. Mai 2009)

Hey,bei mir liegen die 200Mhz direkt an.. keine verschiebung wie bei dir um 1/2 mhz


----------



## Jack_Steel (18. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Hey,bei mir liegen die 200Mhz direkt an.. keine verschiebung wie bei dir um 1/2 mhz


Und was ist mit den Spannungen? Kannst du das nachvollziehen?


----------



## legacyofart (18. Mai 2009)

Bei aktiviertem C&Q alle Spannungen von 0.925 bis 1325 keine abweichungen zu erkennen.. nur das Komische ist das ich abundzu mal ein paar Bluescreens bekomme.. der erste war gestern mit: Bad_Pool_header.. son scheiss -.-


----------



## Jack_Steel (18. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Bei aktiviertem C&Q alle Spannungen von 0.925 bis 1325 keine abweichungen zu erkennen.. nur das Komische ist das ich abundzu mal ein paar Bluescreens bekomme.. der erste war gestern mit: Bad_Pool_header.. son scheiss -.-


Und bei deaktiviertem C&Q? Hab nach einer Anfrage beim Gigabyte-Support nun ein BIOS zugeschickt bekommen, werd heute am Abend mal probieren ob es meine Probleme mit dem Board löst.

EDIT: Probier bitte mal C&Q ausschalten, Referenztakt fest auf 200 MHz stellen, HT-Link und NB-Multi auch fest (z.B. 9) und CPU-Core auf Default. Dann fährst du den Rechner 3x hoch und runter und notierst die Spannung die CPU-Z als Corespannung angibt. Normalerweise sollte sie immer exakt bei 1,35V liegen, bei mir schwankt sie zwischen 1,325V und 1,425V.
Dann kannst du auch noch probieren kurz Volllast anzulegen (Prime o.ä.) und schauen ob die Spannung dann sinkt oder steigt. Hatte ich auch schon...


----------



## Jack_Steel (29. Mai 2009)

Mit dem neuen BIOS F3A haut bei mir die Versorgung der CPU mit der richtigen Spannung nicht mehr korrekt hin. Hab heute meinen PII ein paar Stunden lang mit 1,52 V betrieben!!


----------



## Mario2002 (1. Juni 2009)

Genau das Problem habe ich mit meinem GA-790GP DS4H.
Mit dem F4 Bios läuft mein 940BE mit 1.42 Volt und die CPU Temps gingen in die Höhe.
Jetzt mit dem F4A Bios stimmt die Vcore, aber dafür habe ich wieder diese Kaltstartprobleme mit den nicht erkannten USB Geräten.
Werde das Board vertickern.
Sorry Gigabyte, gutes Board mit vielen problemchen behaftet.
Die können nicht mal ein anständiges Bios schreiben.
Ich werde zur Konkurrenz wechseln.


----------



## Jack_Steel (1. Juni 2009)

Mario2002 schrieb:


> Ich werde nur Konkurrenz wechseln.


Welches Board genau? Denke nämlich auch über einen Wechsel nach...


----------



## Mario2002 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Eventuell das Asus M3A78-T.
Wenn mein Händler das Gigabyte wieder zurücknehmen sollte, tausche ich es gegen das Asus um.
Ansonsten eventuell das http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM2+


----------



## Mario2002 (5. Juni 2009)

So, hab jetzt das Foxconn eingebaut.
Keine Kaltstartprobleme mehr und es läuft stabil.
Besser als das Gigabyte.


----------



## speddy411 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hatte auch lange das Problem das der Vcore auf 1.4x Volt sprang wenn man was am FSB gedreht hat....

Mit dem neuen BIOS F4V http://[[URL="http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2889#anchor_os"Gigabyte BIOS F4V hab ich das Problem nicht mehr und der Takt bleibt da wo ich ihn haben will...

Aber ein Problem das ich auch schon von Anfang habe ist das der HT-Multi sich zwar einstellen lässt aber nicht übernommen wird...

Bei mir steht er eigentlich auf 8 läuft aber mit 9.


----------



## Gummikuh (3. September 2009)

Habe ein Gigabyte GA-790GP DS4H mit BIOS F5 und seid letzter Woche auch einen Phenom II 940 BE(vorher Phenom X3 8750 BE).Kühler ist der Groß Clock'ner in der Standardversion.

Gut nach der Installation die Setup defaults gelesen und alles OK soweit.

Jut heute mal die neue PCGH in der Fan-Edition geholt (schönes Heftchen) und mal alle 3DMarks draufgeklatscht.Mal bissel benchen.
Ja und dann wurde beim 3DMark 03 in den CPU Tests plötzlich der Monitor Dunkel die Lüfter heulten auf...das wars...nanu??? 

Ja laut BIOS satte 1,42 und nen paar krumme VCore, laut Speedfan sogar 1,44V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja AMD Overdrive zeigt immer diesselbe ******* an, nämlich 1,35V.Warum *******?Mehr dazu später.

Immerhin die Temperaturen werden in etwa überall gleich angezeigt.Nach starten von Prime gehts sehr fix auf 53°
(von ca. 40°im Idle), das ist noch nicht alles es steigt auf 60°, dann 61°, 62° und sogar 63°...64°...ok da kann man mal langsam aufhören.

Also mal die VCore um 0,05V gesenkt und CPU-Z und SpeedFan zeigen 1,3V an...Overdrive 1,35V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut Prime 95---->55°dann ist Schluß.

VCore dann um 0,1V abgesenkt auf 1,25V --->Prime 95 schwankt so zwischen 51°-55°, das liegt aber an der Lüfterdrehzahl, denn die hat gegenüber 1,3V etwas abgenommen.

Was zeigt Overdrive an...ja 1,35V....

Irgendwas ist hier faul, an falschaufgetragener WLP liegt es bestimmt nicht, die Temps mit 1,3V sehen soweit ganz gut aus.

Man 1,42-1,44V @ default, das ist ganz schön heftig. 


Ein paar Stunden spääääter...


Soooo...hab jetzt mal alle Taktfrequenzen und sonstiges Gerümpel im BIOS manuell eingestellt (als ehemaliger Intel User gar net mal so einfach, wenn man die A64 Ära nicht mitbekommen hat ).

Spannung hatte ich auf 1,25V reduziert und der PC hat bei 3DMark 03 und 05 nur faxen fabriziert, ständig abgeschmiert, Spannung erhöht und ja...wie vorher.

Schon gedacht die Graka hat nen Streifschuß, wobei im Windows alles läuft.Keine Auffälligkeiten.

Ein paar Treiberleichen eleminiert, also Treiber vom Phenom X3 8750 und noch anderes, Catalyst 9.8 nochmal neu installiert, hatte die HD3850 durch die HD4850 getauscht ohne den treiber neu zu installieren.Das müsste doch problemlos gehen?

Ergebnis = ja wie oben....ich krieg die Krätze! 

Gut 3DMark 06 mal gestartet und siehe da, er läuft durch, ohne Zicken und faxen.

Hab ich was verpasst?Haben die älteren Murkse Probleme mit Vista X64???

Woltte schon die HD3850 testweise nochmal einbauen und so Scherze, aber ich hab einfach mal den CPU Test von 3DMark 06 laufen lassen--->nix...dann hab ich ihn komplett laufen lassen--->nix.

Gesamtergebnis sind 13757 Pkt. und 4117 CPU Score...klingt normal.

Wer noch im 3DC unterwegs ist, ja da stehts ähnlich, habe es nur hier etwas umeditiert und zu einem Post zusammengefügt.

Es scheint aber Leidensgenossen zu geben und anscheinend hockt das Problem Ausnahmsweise mal nicht vorm Monitor sondern woanders.

Ja wäre natürlich noch besser, wenn die Jungs von PCGH sich diesem Thema mal widmen und Tests durchführen, bzw. in einer der nächsten Ausgaben ev. mal ein How to bringen.Hilft vielleicht doch dem einen oder anderen.

Habe den Phenom II seit Dienstag letzter Woche und mir ist nix aufgefallen, da ich nicht wirklich gespielt habe, bzw. Benchmarks benutzt hatte.Im Windows idelt die CPU eben meist und hier gabs eben keine Probleme oder Abstürze etc.

Ist auch immert noch nicht der Fall.

MfG Gummikuh


----------



## Wendigo (3. September 2009)

Ähh

Was hat denn dein Rechner grad für ne Taktfrequenz?


----------



## Jack_Steel (3. September 2009)

Ich hab ein UD4H mit BIOS F2 weil *ALLE* BIOS-Versionen die nachher rausgekommen sind (F3, F4, F5) meinen Phenom II willkürlich mit 0,5 - 0,75V mehr Strom füttern und zwar leider nicht immer gleich viel was das Übertakten deutlich erschwert. Hab das sogar schon dem Support geschrieben, die Antwort war "das wäre normal und im Rahmen der Toleranz".


----------



## Gummikuh (3. September 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ähh
> 
> Was hat denn dein Rechner grad für ne Taktfrequenz?


 
Ja 3GHz halt, also Standard.

Hab nicht vor zu Ocen, das Mainbord scheint aber anders zu denken und hat schonmal vorsorglich die VCore hochgezogen (is ja nen Black Edition im Sockel)

Intelligent Tweaker halt .

Ok...nen hardwareseitig gutes Mobo kann man durch ein BIOS auch versauen, kein Thema.

Jetzt ist nicht nur das Layout ******* sondern das BIOS auch noch.


----------



## Gummikuh (3. September 2009)

Jack_Steel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein UD4H mit BIOS F2 weil *ALLE* BIOS-Versionen die nachher rausgekommen sind (F3, F4, F5) meinen Phenom II willkürlich mit 0,5 - 0,75V mehr Strom füttern und zwar leider nicht immer gleich viel was das Übertakten deutlich erschwert. Hab das sogar schon dem Support geschrieben, die Antwort war "das wäre normal und im Rahmen der Toleranz".


 
Ok...bei den VCores haste ne 0 hinterm Komma vergessen, aber wenn das Toleranzen sind, dann ist Gigabyte hier sehr großzügig.Man kann ja schon mit den Setup defaults die Kiste schrotten, sowas schafft nicht jede Firma.


----------



## Jack_Steel (3. September 2009)

Gummikuh schrieb:


> Ok...bei den VCores haste ne 0 hinterm Komma vergessen, aber wenn das Toleranzen sind, dann ist Gigabyte hier sehr großzügig.Man kann ja schon mit den Setup defaults die Kiste schrotten, sowas schafft nicht jede Firma.


Stimmt, sorry. Ja, ich möchte nämlich mit Default Core / Takt starten und erst in Windows mit Software auf meine Zielspannung 1.45V erhöhen (natürlich mit aktiviertem C&Q und für das P0 State). Da die Startspannung abhängig von der Laune des BIOS zwischen 1,375 und 1,425V liegt, hab ich im schlimmsten Fall nach meinem "Software-OC-Eingriff" 1,525V anliegen - was natürlich katastrophal ist. Drecksding.


----------



## Gummikuh (3. September 2009)

Gut, so Spannungsschwankungen hab ich zum Glück nicht.

Man GB sollte mal zusehen, dass die den Käse mit einem F6 BIOS in den Griff bekommen.Ist ja schlimm.


----------



## Mosla (5. September 2009)

Hi @Gummikuh,

ich hab den 940er auch seit ein paar Tagen drin und hatte auch beim F5 eine hohe Vcore von 1,424 Volt. Ich probierte dann einen ganzen Abend lang alle BIOS-Versionen von F3 bis F4V. Das F4V stellte den Vcore mit realen 1,342  Volt ein. Alle anderen Versionen deutlich über 1,4 Volt. Das F4V wollte ich eigentlich drauf lassen, doch jedes mal wenn der BIOS-Status abschließt, kam immer die Meldung Update Success. Jetzt hab ich wieder F5 drauf und den Vcore auf 1,31 stehen (geht nicht anders, wenn ich um 0,025 senke). Das ist ganz schön derb für einen Bug. Wertes PCGH-Team, ist das noch normal?  Bekommt Gigabyte kein gescheites BIOS-Update hin?

Meine CPU-Temps sind glücklicherweise im grünen Bereich (idle 38°, Last 53°)


----------



## chucuoi2006 (20. September 2009)

Statt ein neuem Thread stelle ich hier eine "dumme" Frage, weil ich unsicher bin, ob ich richtig vermutet habe.
Ich habe hier ein AMD Athlon 64 ADA4000DAA5BN, es ist ein Socket 939. Hier ist die Link specification von AMD
AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Athlon? 64 Processor and AMD Sempron? Processor
Passt diese CPU mit dem MB "GA-MA790GP-DS4H". ? Meine Vermutung: ich glaube nicht 
Ich habe in der CPU-Support bei diesem Thread nicht gefunden. Bei der Gigabyte sehe ich die Unterstützung von CPU AMD Athlon 64 4000+ aber bei Socket AM2. Hier ist die Link
GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - CPU Support List - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)
Gibt es zwei verschiedene AMD Athlon 64 ? nämlich AM2- und 939 Socket ? 

Falls ja, dann meine Vermutung richtig: GA-MA790GP-DS4H unterstützt nicht CPU Socket 939.


----------



## Gummikuh (21. September 2009)

chucuoi2006 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwei verschiedene AMD Athlon 64 ? nämlich AM2- und 939 Socket ?


 
Ja, dem ist so

Auf dem 790GP-DS4H laufen AM2, AM2+ und AM3 CPUs (sofern das BIOS die unterstützt).


----------



## Eddie2009 (30. September 2009)

Hey Leutz,

grob gesagt habe ich Probleme mit meinem Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H-Mainboard (?)
Eines Tages, nach einigen Benches, wollt das betagte Board einfach nicht mehr starten.

Verbaut sind:
4 GB OCZ 1066 DDRII Speicher > festgestellt: nicht defekt
Phenom 2 940BE > Vermutung: nicht defekt, da die Boardunterseite warm wird
Groß Clocker Blue Edition-Lüfter > Lüfterregelung funktioniert nicht
ATI Radeon HD 4870 1 GB > Lüfter drehen in bestimmten Intervallen auf und ab

Das Board habe ich bereits reklamiert und wurde mir mit > Das Problem konnte nicht
festgestellt/reproduziert werden < zurückgesandt. Ein Einruf ergab, dass das Board ANSCHEINEND??
völlig intakt ist. Die Frage ist: Was ist nun defekt ???

Weder On-Board-GPU, noch externe GPU geben Grafik-Output. Die Speichermodule funktionieren.
CMOS-Reset bewirkt nichts.  CPU-Slot-Rückseite wird warm, sprich die CPU wird nicht defekt sein. 
Ausreichend Power liefert ein BQ-550W-Netzteil.


Need Help. Thx


----------



## 3DGamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Jack_Steel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein UD4H mit BIOS F2 weil *ALLE* BIOS-Versionen die nachher rausgekommen sind (F3, F4, F5) meinen Phenom II willkürlich mit 0,5 - 0,75V mehr Strom füttern und zwar leider nicht immer gleich viel was das Übertakten deutlich erschwert. Hab das sogar schon dem Support geschrieben, die Antwort war "das wäre normal und im Rahmen der Toleranz".



Habe das gleiche Problem.
Mein PhenomII X4 940 läuft auf dem Gigabyte MA770-UD3(Rev 2.0) mit 1,35V (Einstellung Auto),
egal welches Bios benutzt wird und genau so wird es von allen Tools(coretemp,cpu-z,Overdrive,Everest) unter Windows bestätigt.

Habe jetzt das_ Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H_  eingebaut(sonstige Hardwareist unverändert) und mit dem neusten Bios gibt das Board 1,408V (laut cpu-z)

Was wirklich seltsam ist:Im Bios steht der Wert auf Auto und bei den Bios Spannungseinstellungen wird angezeigt das Auto=1,35 Volt sind .
Aber unter dem Bios Reiter Health wird angezeigt das 1,408 Volt anliegen.
Also weiß das Board das 1,35V richtig sind und stellt aber trotzdem 1,408Volt ein.

Im Windows sagt coretemp sowie Overdrive das 1,35 Volt anliegenmCpuz sowie Everest hingegen sagen es liegen 1,408Volt an

Kann ja nur ein Bios Bug sein,da beim kleinen UD3 alles richtig funktioniert.
Wird mal Zeit das einige Leute eine mail an Gigabyte schreiben.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2009)

Eddie2009 schrieb:


> CMOS-Reset bewirkt nichts.  CPU-Slot-Rückseite wird warm, sprich die CPU wird nicht defekt sein



ich denke die CPU ist hinüber...hättest du mal diese lieber zurückgeschickt..das es warm wird heisst nur das dort Strom durchfließt mehr nicht..

Ich selbst habe schon einen PhenomII(siehe Block) und einen A64 erfolgreich zerlegt, was zwar nicht schön war aber da kam das selbe wie bei dir. da ging nix mehr. Der Gegentest mit anderer CPU brachte Gewissheit. Teste einfach mal mit na anderen CPU gegen, dann weisst du ob es kaputt ist..genau deshalb sage ich immer habt zwei CPU zu Hause rum liegen(Empfehlung: A64 4450e oder 5050e)!


----------



## Mosla (8. Oktober 2009)

Seit gestern Abend gibt es für das DS4H ein neues Bios F6. Mein 940 BE hatte beim F5 unter normaler Spannungseinstellung über 1,4 Volt. Jetzt zeigt das Bios unter Auto-Spannung 1,42 Volt an, aber nach Umstellen auf Manuell zeigt es jetzt korrekte 1,344 Volt Vcore in Normal an. Perfekt! Trotzdem lass ich meinen Prozzi mit Untervolting laufen (siehe Sig)


----------



## Eddie2009 (9. Oktober 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich denke die CPU ist hinüber...hättest du mal diese lieber zurückgeschickt..das es warm wird heisst nur das dort Strom durchfließt mehr nicht..
> 
> Ich selbst habe schon einen PhenomII(siehe Block) und einen A64 erfolgreich zerlegt, was zwar nicht schön war aber da kam das selbe wie bei dir. da ging nix mehr. Der Gegentest mit anderer CPU brachte Gewissheit. Teste einfach mal mit na anderen CPU gegen, dann weisst du ob es kaputt ist..genau deshalb sage ich immer habt zwei CPU zu Hause rum liegen(Empfehlung: A64 4450e oder 5050e)!



Ich habe sie mittlerweile auch eingeschickt. 
Abwarten, was die Jungs von Mindfactory feststellen.

Danke.


----------



## Ronin (8. November 2009)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem.

Board: GA-MA790GP-UD4H

Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64 auf dem Rechner. Läuft super. Orginalversion.
Ich wollte mal den Virtuellen PC ausprobieren.
Die Visualisierung habe ich Bios eingeschaltet nur habe ich immer die Meldung bekommen, das der XP Mode nicht ausgeführt werden kann, da bereits eine andere Virtuelle Umgebung anktiv wäre, obwohl das nicht der Fall ist.

Nun ja, nach Googlen würde ich fündig und es scheint ein Problem von Gigabyte Boards zu sein.
Lösung ist ein BIOS Update.

Ich hatte das F3 Bios drauf. F6 ist aktuell zu bekommen. Also habe ich ein Biosupdate durchgeführt, per Diskette.
Das ging auch alles gut. Keine Probleme.
Danach wieder im Bios alles eingestellt und ins Windows gebootet.

Jetzt fingen die Probleme an. Ich bekomme im Windows immer einen Bluescreen. WarumFragezeichen

Da ich mir das alte Bios gespeichert hatte, habe ich das alte Bios wieder aufgespielt. Damit sollte es ja laufen. Tut es aber nicht. Bekomme im W7 immer Bluescreen.

Man sagte mir, das es sein kann, das man nach einen BiosUpdate Windows neu inst. muss. Das habe ich getan. Ich Wiederhole, mit dem alten Bios.

Nach neuinst. habe ich die Bluescreens immernoch und gehen nicht weg.

Ich kann den Rechner also grad nicht nutzen.

Biosupdate auf das F6 + Windows inst. durchgeführt und auch immer Bluescreens.

Woran kann das liegen. Ich weis nicht weiter.
Immer Bluescreens ob mit Neuem oder wieder Alten Bios und Windows neuinst.

Hardeware wie zusätzliche HDD, Soundkarte, 2tes DVD Laufwerk und nur mit 2GB Arbeitsspeicher statt 8 habe ich entfernt. Trotzdem gehts nicht.

Ich bitte um hilfe.

Aso, wenn ich Windows im Abgesicherten Modus Starte, bekomme ich keinen Bluescreen.



Gruß
Ronin


CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9850 AM2+
Board: GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Grafik: XFX GeForce 9800GX2 Black Edition
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair TWIN2X CL4
HDD: 80GB / 200GB / 250GB / 1TB


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. November 2009)

Hab auch das Board und auch Seven 64. Hatte auch die Meldung von wegen "VirtualPC kann nicht ausgeführt werden". Bin auch auf die Hinweise mit dem BIOS Update gestoßen und da ich noch F2 hatte hab ich F6 draufgespielt und danach hats funktioniert. Das heißt deine Bluescreens haben vermutlich nichts mit dem BIOS Update zu tun sondern eher mit den Einstellungen die du danach getätigt hast. Lad doch mal die BIOS Defaults und schau ob sie dann immer noch auftreten.


----------



## Ronin (8. November 2009)

Hi,

jau das habe ich nicht erwähnt. Mit den Standardeinstellungen hatte ich es auch probiert. Gleiches Problem.

Ich vermute mal, das es irgendeine Standard Bios Einstellung ist, mit der W7 und meine Hardware nicht zurechtkommt. Nur leider weis ich nicht welche.
Damals habe ich immer die Bioseinstellung notiert bzw. Bilder gemacht. 
Da ich haber in der Vergangheit keine Probs nach einem BiosFlash hatte, habe ich diesen Weg ausgelassen. Evtl. ein Fehler der sich jetzt Recht.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. November 2009)

Hmm, strange, hätte gewettet dass es das ist. Wenn du willst kannst du deine BIOS Einstellungen ja abfotografieren und ich vergleich sie mit meinen, weiß aber nicht ob das was bringt. Ansonsten würd ich vorschlagen mal den Gigabyte Support zu bemühen. Ich hab denen schon einige Male bei Problemen mit dem Board geschrieben, die antworten recht fix und sind auch sehr hilfreich und freundlich.


----------



## Ronin (8. November 2009)

jau habe ich auch schon gemacht. Mal sehen was die meinen.
Abwarten ist nun angesagt.

Zum Glück hat man noch nen Laptop und kann das www zur hilfe nutzen.

Wenn es wieder läuft, schreibe ich mal die Ursache.

Gruß
Ronin


----------



## Eddie2009 (9. November 2009)

Eddie2009 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> grob gesagt habe ich Probleme mit meinem Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H-Mainboard (?)
> Eines Tages, nach einigen Benches, wollt das betagte Board einfach nicht mehr starten.
> ...




Hallo nochmal,
ich habe die CPU eingetauscht & habe mittlerweile eine neue zugesandt bekommen.
Das oben genannte Problem taucht immer noch auf... Meine Vermutung;
Das Mainboard kann es nur noch defekt sein. Seht ihr das auch so?

Gruß. Eddie.


----------



## Eddie2009 (11. November 2009)

Hi,
die CPU war in der Tat defekt. Jumper für Clear-CMOS war noch platziert.


----------



## Ronin (16. November 2009)

Hi,

wollte mich ja melden, wenn das Problem gelöst ist.
Also es war eine Bioseinstellung. Irgendwie mit Tweak, genaue Bezeichnung weis ich nicht mehr. Wenn es auf aus stand, ging es nicht. Es musste auf Automatik stehen. Hat irgendwas mit dem Takt zu tun.


----------



## groats (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Board in meinem HTPC verbaut, auf welchem ich gerade frisch Win 7 Ultimate 64 installiert habe ...

Ich habe vorher ein Biosupdate auf F7a gemacht.

Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich in der Systemsteuerung den ACPI Treiber nicht installiert habe, und finde diesen auch nirgens bei Gigabyte auf der Homepage ...

Kann mir da wer helfen !?

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, ich habe im Bios den XP Away Mode deaktiviert, es war dann wohl doch nicht der ACPI Treiber!!



MfG


----------



## rabitt81 (13. Juni 2010)

@ Eddi 2009 deine fehlerbeschreibung kommt mir bekannt vor hatte diesen fehler auch schon mal das NT getauscht das war bei mir der Fehler


----------



## rabitt81 (14. Juli 2010)

Frage ist es normal das beim Zocken de Boardthemp auf 55 steigt und ist das gesund?


----------



## Predtemp (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, wollte mal fragen, was euer max. erreichter Bus speed beim GA-MA790GP-UD4H ist oder war. 
Mein max erreichter Bus speed lag bei 240 MHz. konnte machen was ich wollte, und kam nicht höher.

Thx Flo


----------



## User_#512 (10. April 2011)

Hallo, eine Frage zum MA790GP-DSH4.

Auf der Herstellerseite sagt Gigabyte, dass dieses Mainboard die neuen CPUs unterstützt, Leider kann ich aber woanders dazu nichts finden. Hat jemand schon was darüber rausfinden können?

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM2+ - AMD 790GX - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## MasterFreak (24. April 2011)

Ja man hat mir gesagt nach einem Bios update kann ich sogar Phenoms auf die Mainboards packen... Zurzeit hab ich n 6000+ drauf ^^ (Aber ich würd mir lieber n neues Mainboard kaufen für den neuen Prozessor !!!)
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## User_#512 (30. April 2011)

Hallo, eine Frage zum DSH4.

Hat jemand schon diese Beta BIOS Version f7l? Es geht wiedermal um die 6 Kern Geschichte...


@MasterFreak
Ein neues Board möchte ich mir ungern kaufen, hatte erst vor kurzen ein  RAM Update auf 6 GB. Wenn alles nicht hilft, muss ich halt wieder nach  dem Phenom II 940 ausschau halten, aber der is doch auch schon Jahre alt...



Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## x2-3800 (17. Oktober 2012)

BIOS ist drauf und läuft, leider habe ich noch einen 955er Phenom II


----------



## Geronimo:) (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H in einen weiteren Rechner bei mir eingebaut.
CPU ist eine Phenom II X4 970. Betriebssystem Win 7 64Bit. Läuft alles so weit prima.
Er taktet auch runter auf ca. 805 Mhz.
Aber der CPU-Lüfter brüllt weiter mit ca. 4100 RPM.
Das muß man doch irgendwo im Bios einstellen können, damit er leiser läuft.
Cool n Quiet ist aktiviert. 
Fan Steuerung steht auf PWM.
Der Lüfter brüllt trotzdem.

Was muß noch eingestellt werden, damit es ruhiger läuft?

Geronimo
...


----------

